# Self-reported race



## cool_whip

je dois traduire un texte qui parle du système de santé américain MEDICARE.
dans ce texte, on dit que dans les formulaires à remplir lors d'une hospitalisation, le patient doit déclarer sa "race"

je n'arrive pas à retranscrire la notion de *self*-reported et la traduction de *race* me pose problème

"origine ethnique" ? et le *self *?

"Each billing claim contains the *date of service*, treatment, disease, age sex and *self-reported race*"

merci


----------



## nopal

auto-déclaration ethnique...oui je sais ça fait barbare


----------



## Flaviano Martello

L'idée c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de gens pour lesquels la race est une idée tout à fait subjective. On voudrait éviter l'implication que quelqu'un d'autre (quelqu'un au pouvoir) l'a choisie. Pour traduction ... difficile, hein?

Étant donné qu'une déclaration est faite par soi-même, je trouve qu'il suffit "déclaration" sans "auto-".  "Self-reported" appartient à la langue barbare même en anglais!

Aux États-Unis j'ai l'impression que "ethnic" a une valeur différente que "race". Vous ne pouvez pas dire "déclaration de race"?


----------



## nopal

Sauf que on fait une déclaration de quelque chose 
mais on peut s'auto déclarer soi-même quelque chose /un état /une qualité
Sauf que _la race _a une connotation sectaire et le seul terme acceptable d'un point de vue scientifique et social est_ ethnie _*dans la langue française*

voir http://www.google.fr/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:frfficial&channel=s&hl=fr&q=auto-declaration+&meta=cr=countryFR&btnG=Recherche+Google


----------



## Flaviano Martello

Bien sûr je suis d'accord que "la race" n'est pas acceptable d'un point de vue scientifique.

Néanmoins c'est bien possible qu'on parle d'une formulaire où il faut choisir parmi {black, white, Hispanic, Native American} -- ça arrive souvent. 

Par 'ethnie' en français est-ce qu'on peut comprendre des divisions si grossières?  Ou peut-être on ne peut pas distinguer "race" et "ethnicity"?


----------



## archijacq

"self-reported race" correspond à "race déclarée" ou "catégorie raciale déclarée".  Cette mention permet ultérieurement d'étudier les facteurs de risque propres à certaines races (approche génétique).  Ces études tiennent aussi compte de l'ascendance (ancestry).
Cette mention n'est pas un facteur de discrimination.  Elle permet de mieux repérer certaines populations à risque et/ou leur répartition géographique.
Je crois que les Etats Américains utilisent une dizaine de catégories raciales pour leurs études statistiques.  Il y a une différence entre "self-declared race" et race réelle, et de nombreuses études basées sur les registres d'état-civil essaient de compenser la "discrepancy" entre ces deux types de données


----------



## nopal

{black, white, Hispanic, Native American}
peuvent correspondre à des groupes ethniques ni plus ni moins
quant à devoir choisir son appartenance raciale pour aboutir à faire de la recherche biologique c'est vouloir  atrapper  des mouches avec des gants de boxe.
On commence par justifier des recherches médicales pour amener à des distinctions de faciès et on se retrouve devant Mengele


----------



## Cath.S.

Vous êtes tous bourrés de bonnes intentions j'en suis persuadée, mais ici on fait de la_ traduction_. 

Il est écrit _race _dans le texte à traduire.
En français, cela se traduit par 
_race_.

Je soutiens la proposition d'Archijacq


> "self-reported race" correspond à "race déclarée" ou "catégorie raciale déclarée".


----------



## Flaviano Martello

Je trouve très intéressantes toutes les réponses, merci! 

En ce qui concerne l'usage de l'anglais aux États-Unis, je vous assure que 'race' et 'ethnic group' n'ont pas la même signification et je cherche seulement des équivalents approximatifs en français.

Ici j'ai l'impression que 'race' s'agit d'une classification quasi-officielle (et assez factice) qui mélange -- même souvent confond -- 'ethnic groups'. Par exemple, dans mon quartier habitent des africains récemment arrivés de l'Afrique qui parlent français, à côté des afro-américains dont les ancêtres sont arrivés ici il y a plusieurs siècles. Néanmoins, une formulaire qui leur démande "la race" peut les obliger à se déclarer les mêmes: "black". 

Mais, dans la mésure où on parle de "ethnicity" -- c'est un mot peu trouvé outre des études sociales ou politiques ici -- l'idée que les africains francophones et les afro-américains anglophones soient "a single ethnicity" n'arrive jamais.


----------



## mplsray

cool_whip said:


> je dois traduire un texte qui parle du système de santé américain MEDICARE.
> dans ce texte, on dit que dans les formulaires à remplir lors d'une hospitalisation, le patient doit déclarer sa "race"
> 
> je n'arrive pas à retranscrire la notion de *self*-reported et la traduction de *race* me pose problème
> 
> "origine ethnique" ? et le *self *?
> 
> "Each billing claim contains the *date of service*, treatment, disease, age sex and *self-reported race*"
> 
> merci


 

On demande aux patients leur race, mais on n'exige pas qu'ils répondent à la question. Alors, ce n'est pas juste d'écrire que "le patient doit déclarer sa 'race'."


----------



## archijacq

Comme l'indique le texte d'origine, il s'agit d'un contexte de santé générale des populations, et il ne faut pas mélanger "le politiquement correct" (saupoudré d'une pincée de "droits de l'homme") et le "médicalement utile".  Dans le domaine médical (où je travaille), certaines pathologies et facteurs de risque sont clairement identifiés comme étant propres à certaines *races*: ce terme est employé sans arrière-pensée et correspond à la stricte réalité du terrain.  Chaque race compte de nombreuses ethnies et ces termes ne sont pas interchangeables *dans ce contexte.*

On peut lire que _"la thrombo-angéite de Léo Burger touche les hommes jeunes de race sémitique, résidant en Europe Centrale...", _sans que quiconque s'en offusque dans la communauté scientifique...


----------



## RuK

je dirais "origine ethnique déclarée".


----------



## archijacq

c'est un bon compromis.
De toutes façons, "the respondants have the option of selecting more than one race category to indicate their racial identities".


----------



## lilatranslator

archijacq said:


> Comme l'indique le texte d'origine, il s'agit d'un contexte de santé générale des populations, et il ne faut pas mélanger "le politiquement correct" (saupoudré d'une pincée de "droits de l'homme") et le "médicalement utile". Dans le domaine médical (où je travaille), certaines pathologies et facteurs de risque sont clairement identifiés comme étant propres à certaines *races*: ce terme est employé sans arrière-pensée et correspond à la stricte réalité du terrain. Chaque race compte de nombreuses ethnies et ces termes ne sont pas interchangeables *dans ce contexte.*
> 
> On peut lire que _"la thrombo-angéite de Léo Burger touche les hommes jeunes de race sémitique, résidant en Europe Centrale...", _sans que quiconque s'en offusque dans la communauté scientifique...


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec archijacq. J'ai été à un cabinet médical une fois et l'infirmière qui remplissait le formulaire m'a demandé à quelle ethnie j'appartenais. Au fait elle m'a même demandé si j'étais une juive ou si j'avais des ancêtres juifs . Au début j'ai pensé que c'était bizarre une question pareille. Elle m'a expliqué que c'était important car si j'étais juive il fallait faire certains tests car il y avait plus de chances qu'une maladie(je ne m'en souviens pas laquelle) pouvait se transmettre au bébé si j'étais juive ou afro-américaine.


----------



## clairet

L'idée de "self-reported" à propos d'une réponse est très importante dans l'interprétation des résultats d'une enquête. Elle confirme que la question au public précise qu'elle cherche une classement absolument subjective. Dans le cas d'une classement d'origine ethnique "self-reported", quelqu'un peut légitimement se donner un classement que la plupart des hommes contredirait. A mon avis, c'est la seule manière d'enquêter les origines ethniques qui mérite d'être considérée scientifique - on sait à quelle question les réponses sont les données. Il n'y a aucune définition objective de "race" ou de "ethnicity" accepté par assez du monde pour qualifer comme scientifique (ou même comme des idées qui ne sont pas complètement confuses). Dans la plupart des cas ou ces questions sont demandées - même médicaux - il serait mieux d'utiliser des questions directes au lieu des "proxies" comme "race" ou "ethnicity".


----------



## mplsray

The Harvard Civil Rights-Civil Liberties Law Review has an article titled The Law and Genetics of Racial Profiling in Medicine which makes some interesting points. One thing it says, which I've believed for a long time, is that "'race' as it is currently used in America is socially constructed." Since it seems to me that just about any use of the concept of human race among average people anywhere else in the world, including France, is also a social rather than a scientific construct, its seems to me that it's proper to translate the English word _race_ with the French word _race._ The French might scratch there heads about the classifying of Hispanics, for example, as a "race," but so do many Americans.


----------



## hoshiko

As for me, I would translate 'race' by 'origine ethnique' as 'race' has a very specific meaning in French: White-Caucasian, Black-African, Yellow-Asian, Red-Native American (eventually Tan-North African).
My grand-father was Spanish, and nobody in France would classify Spanish people (me, my mother or my grand-father) under another 'race'. Maybe because there is a continuity in the looks from tall/blonde/blue-eyed/light-skin Scandinavian people to short/dark-haired/dark-eyed/dark-skin Mediterranean people. In the Americas, people colonized lands depending on their original countries (Spanish and Portuguese in the center/south, French, English, Irish and Scandinavian in the North).
Another problem with the word 'race' is about recent history (I mean Nazism, of course): Nobody would classify Jewish people as a different 'race' (I don't even speak of the fact that Judaism is more complex than 'race' and/or 'religion').
On the same idea, you could classify the Basque people as another 'race' as they have for example special percentages of blood groups and rhesus. There is no special external features between Basque people and people from just around, whether South-Western France or Northern Spain.
Instead of 'race' I would say 'origine ethnique' because 'origine ethnique' is more neutral or politically correct than 'race': In France, only neo-nazis speak of 'races', even the extreme-right party (Front National) leader Jean-Marie Le Pen doesn't use that word.
Besides, the concepts of 'races' are different for French people than American people. The words 'origine ethnique' may look different from 'race' but the idea is closer.


----------



## lilatranslator

hoshiko said:


> As for me, I would translate 'race' by 'origine ethnique' as 'race' has a very specific meaning in French: White-Caucasian, Black-African, Yellow-Asian, Red-Native American (eventually Tan-North African).
> My grand-father was Spanish, and nobody in France would classify Spanish people (me, my mother or my grand-father) under another 'race'. Maybe because there is a continuity in the looks from tall/blonde/blue-eyed/light-skin Scandinavian people to short/dark-haired/dark-eyed/dark-skin Mediterranean people. In the Americas, people colonized lands depending on their original countries (Spanish and Portuguese in the center/south, French, English, Irish and Scandinavian in the North).
> Another problem with the word 'race' is about recent history (I mean Nazism, of course): Nobody would classify Jewish people as a different 'race' (I don't even speak of the fact that Judaism is more complex than 'race' and/or 'religion').
> On the same idea, you could classify the Basque people as another 'race' as they have for example special percentages of blood groups and rhesus. There is no special external features between Basque people and people from just around, whether South-Western France or Northern Spain.
> Instead of 'race' I would say 'origine ethnique' because 'origine ethnique' is more neutral or politically correct than 'race': In France, only neo-nazis speak of 'races', even the extreme-right party (Front National) leader Jean-Marie Le Pen doesn't use that word.
> Besides, the concepts of 'races' are different for French people than American people. The words 'origine ethnique' may look different from 'race' but the idea is closer.


I agree with you but how would you translate *self-reported* race?


----------



## hoshiko

I'd say 'origine ethnique déclarée' although I'm not sure the idea of 'race choice' makes sense to the average French audience.
'Déclarée' means 'I said it', so I suppose the sentence can be understood even if the idea itself is strange for us French people...


----------



## Cath.S.

hoshiko said:
			
		

> In France, only neo-nazis speak of 'races'


En France comme ailleurs, seuls les crétins personnes affligées de déficiences intellectuelles se permettent de telles généralisations. Mais passons.

Notre mission, en tant que traducteurs, est de rendre de manière intelligible et accessible à notre lectorat le contenu d'un texte, et non de repeindre en rose bonbon les passages rouge vif. 

Pourquoi ôter à ceux qui s'attachent aux mots, d'ailleurs, le plaisir de s'indigner : nous sommes aussi là pour retranscrire l'idéologie véhiculée par les textes que nous traduisons.


----------



## archijacq

un bon coup d'egueule, ça fait du bien de temps en temps...

Pour revenir à nos moutons - est-ce que quelqu'un peut proposer un  mieux-disant pour "déclarée" ?


----------



## hoshiko

egueule said:


> Notre mission, en tant que traducteurs, est de rendre de manière intelligible et accessible à notre lectorat le contenu d'un texte, et non de repeindre en rose bonbon les passages rouge vif.
> 
> Pourquoi ôter à ceux qui s'attachent aux mots, d'ailleurs, le plaisir de s'indigner : nous sommes aussi là pour retranscrire l'idéologie véhiculée par les textes que nous traduisons.


 
Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec le fond de ta pensée  
C'est pour ça que je ne le traduirai pas aussi littéralement que toi: le mot 'race' me semble moins connoté en AE qu'en français (pour des raisons politiques, sans vouloir dire qu'un système est meilleur que l'autre...)
Mais ça n'est que mon point de vue 

Ps: je passe mon tour pour une autre traduction de "déclarée"


----------



## clairet

(Hoshiko) "C'est pour ça que je ne le traduirai pas aussi littéralement que toi: le mot 'race' me semble moins connoté en AE qu'en français (pour des raisons politiques, sans vouloir dire qu'un système est meilleur que l'autre...)"
Oui, et en BE c'est le même cas qu'en France. On utilise le terme vous avez suggéré: "ethnic origin". Noter qu'en demandant au public on n'utilise pas ces termes analytiques - on demande "Quel est le groupe dans cette liste (il y a une liste standard, même s'il change avec chaque recensement) auquel vous sentez appartenir" (Je ne suis pas sur de ma traduction - en anglais "which of these groups do you belong to?")

En cherchant un traduction de "déclaré" nous faisons un cercle, n'est-ce pas?  Nous avons commencé en cherchant un traduction de "self-reported". J'ai cru que c'est "déclaré".  Peut-être le point me manque?


----------



## Cath.S.

Je persiste à ne pas croire que_ race_ doive être traduit par un autre mot. Ce n'est pas comme si _ethnic origin_ ne figurait pas parmi les possibilités linguistiques de l'anglais américain.

Les Américains pourraient demander à ce que le patient déclare son _ethnic origin_, et cependant ne le font pas. Hoshiko prétend que_ race_ n'est pas aussi connoté en anglais, j'affirme le contraire.  Les Américains ont vécu comme nous la Seconde Guerre mondiale, ont connu l'esclavage, puis la ségrégation, et des groupes tels le Ku Klux Klan ont vu le jour sur le sol américain, et à ce jour il existe au vu et au su de tout le monde des groupes de _white supremacists_. 

Si tout cela n'a pas réussi à rendre cette nation - ou du moins les membres de cette nation chargés de rédiger les formulaires en milieu hospitalier -  culturellement sensible aux connotations possibles du mot _race_, le traducteur doit fidèlement en rendre compte. 

La vocation du traducteur est d'être le juste témoin de la langue qu'il traduit et non un censeur, un redresseur de torts, un justicier masqué.


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> La vocation du traducteur est d'être le juste témoin de la langue qu'il traduit et non un censeur, un redresseur de torts, un justicier masqué.


 
Je n'aurais pu mieux dire. Je pense comme egueule et archijacq.

ethnie = ethnicity 
groupe/origine ethnique = ethnic group/origin

race = race... ou à la rigueur groupe racial / identité raciale
Ne mêlons pas les termes! 

Cependant àma, le "auto" de "self-reported" est important. Une personne X pourrait très bien déclarer qu'une personne Y appartient à un groupe racial Z... alors que Y ne le reconnait pas. 

Je suggère donc: _Groupe racial auto-déclaré / auto-signalé... _comme dans cet exemple



> Aux Etats-Unis, *le groupe racial est auto-déclaré* par une question directe sur le questionnaire du recensement ; ce n’est qu’au dernier recensement (2000) que la possibilité de cocher plusieurs cases a été introduite.


 
Source (la phrase citée est au centre de la p. 5)


----------



## clairet

It sounds like "auto-déclaré" is right.

On race/ethnic group, I don't think either viewpoint should claim the other is trying to do anything more than provide the best translation possible.

My viewpoint: we were originally asked to translate US "race" into French.  I believe that the US understanding of "race" has evolved over the period they have used it from a nineteenth century understanding to (now) something like the BE "ethnic origin" (used to report results from the UK census and adminstrative statistics); they continue to use "race" because that is what they have used in the past and because it is better understood by the public than "ethnic origin" (even if this obscures the reality of different understandings).  For example, they distinguish between "white" and "hispanic" www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0762156.html.  I consider to translate AE "race" as BE "race" would be incorrect - you need to use "ethnic origin".  It sounds as if French shares the same connotations of "race" as BE.  If so, the answer to the original question should be, as it would be for BE, "origine ethnique/ethnic origin".


----------



## Cath.S.

Clairet said:
			
		

> they continue to use "race" because that is what they have used in the past


 


			
				Clairet said:
			
		

> (...) en BE c'est le même cas qu'en France. On utilise le terme que vous avez suggéré: "ethnic origin".


Depuis quand ? Depuis la nuit des temps ? Mon petit doigt me dit que non, et que les Britanniques parlaient eux aussi en termes de _race_, puis qu'il a été décidé en haut lieu que ce vocable n'était plus acceptable. Me trompè-je ?


----------



## Nicomon

> For example, they distinguish between "white" and "hispanic" www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0762156.html.


 
Going with the example you gave...

Race and Hispanic/Latino origin =  Race/Groupe racial et origine (ethnique) hispanique/latine.    

My understanding is that people can check more than one case. Which means for example that natives of the Dominican Republic could report that they're both of black race and hispanic origin.  

Race noire d'origine hispanique/africaine/indienne, etc.


----------



## Qcumber

hoshiko said:


> Instead of 'race' I would say 'origine ethnique' because 'origine ethnique' is more neutral or politically correct than 'race'.


I have the impression "origine ethnique" is the synonym of "race" except that it is hypocritical like "non-voyant" for "aveugle", "non-entendant" for "sourd", and so on. This phenomenon is very interesting and can be directly traced back to George ORWELL's Ingsoc.


----------



## clairet

egueule said:


> Depuis quand ? Depuis la nuit des temps ? Mon petit doigt me dit que non, et que les Britanniques parlaient eux aussi en termes de _race_, puis qu'il a été décidé en haut lieu que ce vocable n'était plus acceptable. Me trompè-je ?


 
The phrase "self-reported race", which we were asked to translate, is clearly from an official source. You are right that the UK government (but reflecting majority public opinion) has rejected use of the term "race" in all official publications. It uses, as I have said, "ethnic origin". Of course you will hear people occasonally use the term "race", though in practice they do not discuss it in the abstract but refer to particular groups. "Anti-racism" is, on the other hand, an important value and the term is hugely used; but again it occurs in opposition to discrimination against particular groups and very rarely needs to be invoked against the idea of "race" as such. You may have missed the furore recently here over a reality show where a white woman made allegedly racist remarks about an Indian woman. The white woman was very widely condemned, including - even especially - by the infamous tabloids, for racism. She herself claimed loudly that she was "not a racist".  In case it's not obvious, none of this to say racism does not exist in the UK - of course it does and even the police have recognised "institutional racism".


----------



## Nicomon

clairet said:


> The phrase "self-reported race", which we were asked to translate, is clearly from an official source."


 
Precisely. And the said official source didn't write "self-reported ethnic origin", did they? I believe that as translators, we should use the same term. Nobody asked us to rewrite the original, before translating. 

If someone asked me to translate "deaf and blind", I would say « _sourd et aveugle »_ I would not rewrite the original as "hearing impared, visually handicapped" to then translate as « _non voyant et non entendant ». _

PC is one thing. Translation is another.


----------



## OlivierG

Bonjour à tous 

Please let me point out that this forum is about translation. The aim of this thread is to find the most appropriate translation for "self-reported race". 

Some suggestions have already been made (and repeated several times yet), so I invite you to post here *only* if you think that you can provide a new, more accurate translation.

Thanks for your comprehension,
Olivier
_Moderator_


----------



## Flaviano Martello

clairet said:


> My viewpoint: we were originally asked to translate US "race" into French.  I believe that the US understanding of "race" has evolved over the period they have used it from a nineteenth century understanding to (now) something like the BE "ethnic origin" (used to report results from the UK census and adminstrative statistics); they continue to use "race" because that is what they have used in the past and because it is better understood by the public than "ethnic origin" (even if this obscures the reality of different understandings).  For example, they distinguish between "white" and "hispanic" www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0762156.html.  I consider to translate AE "race" as BE "race" would be incorrect - you need to use "ethnic origin".  It sounds as if French shares the same connotations of "race" as BE.  If so, the answer to the original question should be, as it would be for BE, "origine ethnique/ethnic origin".



Il est vrai que le sens de 'race' dans l'anglais des EU a eu une évolution; de nos jours personne (sauf des racistes) n'ose parler d'une "Jewish race" par exemple. Néanmoins, ça n'empêche pas qu'on continue à parler d'une race "noire" homogène, d'une race "hispanic" et de plusieures autres *fictions officielles*. Moi je trouve raciste ces categories officielles de race parmi lesquelles il faut souvent se déclarer, et ce problème est fort controversé depuis beaucoup de temps (au moins depuis le recensement national de 1980). 

J'accepte complètement l'idée qu'il ne faut pas dissimuler: on doit éviter des phrases 'politically correct' au mésure qu'il ne soient pas écrites à l'original. Pour ça c'était d'abord que j'ai insisté pour qu'on traduise 'race'. 

Mais la discussion m'a persuadé finalement que le mot 'race' a une signification provocateuse en français que ce mot ne mérite pas en anglais, malgré l'usage imbécile du mot en anglais ici. En tant que le mot 'race' en français peut donner l'idée qu'on parle d'une race juive, par exemple, si c'est la première idée qui arrive quand on lit ce mot, j'ai peur que la traduction soit en effet inexacte. 

Il me semble que cette traduction exige une subtilité où on ne peut pas arriver avec un seul mot.


----------



## clairet

Nicomon said:


> Precisely. And the said official source didn't write "self-reported ethnic origin", did they? I believe that as translators, we should use the same term. Nobody asked us to rewrite the original, before translating.
> 
> If someone asked me to translate "deaf and blind", I would say « _sourd et aveugle »_ I would not rewrite the original as "hearing impared, visually handicapped" to then translate as « _non voyant et non entendant ». _
> 
> PC is one thing. Translation is another.


 
Transliteration is one thing.  Translation is another.


----------



## Nicomon

clairet said:


> Transliteration is one thing. Translation is another.


 
True. But then consider a sentence like the one below, where both terms appear. As translators, we couldn't really write "origine ethnique" ... twice. 



> The European Union is determined to combat discrimination on grounds of sex, race, ethnic origin, religion or belief, disability, age or sexual orientation


 
To me, "self-reported race" still is : race/groupe racial auto-déclaré(e). 

In a nutshell, let's shake hands, and agree to disagree.  
I'm signing off this thread.


----------



## archijacq

pour moi "auto-déclaré" est un anglicisme redondant.  Quand on demande à la douane si vous avez qq. chose à déclarer, il s'agit bien évidemment d'une auto-déclaration.  La valeur déclarée des objets envoyés à l'étranger est aussi une auto-déclaration.
Je rends mon tablier.


----------



## Nicomon

archijacq said:


> pour moi "auto-déclaré" est un anglicisme redondant. Quand on demande à la douane si vous avez qq. chose à déclarer, il s'agit bien évidemment d'une auto-déclaration. La valeur déclarée des objets envoyés à l'étranger est aussi une auto-déclaration.
> Je rends mon tablier.


 
Euh.. voui. auto-déclaré ressemble en effet à un anglicisme redondant, toutefois commis par plusieurs. Sauf qu'à la douane, on demande habituellement "do you have something to declare/report?" Et non pas self-declare/self-report. J'ai donc cru - peut-être à tort - que le "self" était important dans le contexte... au cas où le formulaire soit rempli par X, au nom de Y.


----------



## archijacq

Nicomon said:


> Euh.. voui. auto-déclaré ressemble en effet à un anglicisme redondant, commis par beaucoup de gens. Sauf qu'à  la douane, on vous demandera "do you have something to declare/report?"  Et non pas self-declare/self-report.  J'ai donc cru - peut-être à tort - que le "self" était important dans le contexte... au cas où le formulaire soit rempli par X, au nom de Y.



normal qu'on ne dise pas self-declare
étant donné que la phrase dit "do *you *have something to *declare*?"


----------



## Cath.S.

afchijacq said:
			
		

> pour moi "auto-déclaré" est un anglicisme redondant.


Je suis d'accord avec les arguments d'Archijacq ainsi qu'avec ses conclusions.
=>
...l'âge, le sexe et le/la [ce que bon vous semblera] déclaré(e) (du patient).


----------



## clairet

Nicomon said:


> True. But then consider a sentence like the one below, where both terms appear. As translators, we couldn't really write "origine ethnique" ... twice.
> 
> 
> 
> To me, "self-reported race" still is : race/groupe racial auto-déclaré(e).
> 
> In a nutshell, let's shake hands, and agree to disagree.
> I'm signing off this thread.


 
I searched the site of Statistique Canada for "race" and got the answer that 1 instance was found - in the history section - but I was recommended to search on "origine ethnique".  Obviously not conclusive, but I believe pointing to the importance of historical change in the use of terms.  

Anyway, it's not a simple matter and I can certainly see a case for your argument.  I'm very happy to shake hands and agree to disagree.


----------



## Nicomon

archijacq said:


> normal qu'on ne dise pas self-declare
> étant donné que la phrase dit "do *you *have something to *declare*?"


 
jacq, faudrait pas me croire plus imbécile que je ne le suis.  Le questionnaire ne dit pas, *you*, justement. Mais on précise tout de même *self*-reported. Donc race/groupe racial déclaré(e) par le sujet/citoyen/patient lui-même. 

Je souligne au passage que la citation que j'ai mise au post #26, me semblait provenir d'une source sûre, la Société *française* de statistique. À la page 5 de la synthèse, il est question d'*auto*-déclaration, ou de désignation par un tiers. J'ai dû me laisser influencer.  

On y compare aussi Etats-Unis (race) et Royaume-Uni (groupe ethnique). Je vous invite vivement à lire au moins la page 5. Voici à nouveau le lien.


----------



## Nicomon

clairet said:


> I searched the site of Statistique Canada for "race" and got the answer that 1 instance was found - in the history section - but I was recommended to search on "origine ethnique".


 
For the record, there is more than 1 instance, however the current context is *USA* medicare, not Canada.


----------



## clairet

Nicomon said:


> For the record, there is more than 1 instance, however the current context is *USA* medicare, not Canada.


 
If you say so, but it only gave me one; people can try it for themselves. I doubt they'll find it's a significant current interest.

The point of looking on Stats Canada's website was that the organisation must have to deal with translation of terms from English to French and vice versa.

Your reference to the French society of statisticians is interesting. They certainly use "auto-déclaration" as the technical term for the survey method which is described in results as "self-reported". On the translation of "race" the evidence remains ambiguous. They refer to "groupe racial", as in:
"Aux Etats-Unis, *le groupe racial* est auto-déclaré par une question directe sur le questionnaire du recensement"
but in discussing the US argument for having such a categorisation while refusing to ask questions on other potentially significant social categories (that these other categories are too changeable), their own choice of wording to describe the same categorisation is "catégorie ethnique", as in
"Cet argument est étrange, car d’autres données recueillies sont susceptibles de varier. Et l’on a signalé que le choix de la *catégorie ethnique* est lui-même subjectif et parfois inconstant." (footnote 10, same page as quote above, p.5)

From these quotes it looks to me as if a translator to BE or French should use "race", "groupe raciale" if one is strictly referring to the wording on the US census form (or other official enquiry like Medicare), but "catégorie/groupe ethnique" for more general applications, including reporting the results from the US census question. (It is very common for statistical results to be reported in terms of the concept particular questions were designed to measure rather than the words in the measuring instrument.)

OK, I'm finished with this thread now. I hope the discussion has been useful rather than irritating for people.


----------



## Nicomon

clairet said:


> - From these quotes it looks to me as if a translator to BE or French should use "race", "groupe racial" if one is strictly referring to the wording on the US census form (or other official enquiry like Medicare).


 
That was my point (shared by a few) all along. Now let's all move on to another interesting thread.


----------



## Jowi

et comment auriez-vous traduit "self-reported tests", dans la phrase suivante:

"Ambiguities exists in measuring such traits using standard self-reported personality tests" ?

Est-ce que je peux bien dire : "dans les test de personalité *auto-déclarés*"??


----------

